

How to suck face over the Internet - alphadoggs
https://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/050511-kissing-internet.html

======
bediger
This is substantially more sanitary than I believed when I first read the
article's title.

------
markstansbury
This is going to BLOW up into some amazing technology. Just you wait.

